# Samsung Washer Died Mid Cycle



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/vwo10/R...8987-/Samsung-Washer-stops-mid-cycle-WF428AAL


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those repair videos are great, but the prices they charge for parts is criminal, get your part numbers and then goto ebay and get them there MUCH cheaper...I repaired my refrigerator as the heating element that defrosts the coil died, the web sight with the video wanted $30.00 plus for the part..ebay....$4.50 with free shipping.....I couldnt believe the difference..and if you wanted OEM part it was like $9.00 in change...


----------



## sbryant324 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have isolated the problem to one the two boards mentioned. What I am thinking is I may have a dead power relay on the main board. It is visible and only 24 v. If so, in theory if I bridge or jump across that relay as a test, I should have power? Agreed? any thoughts before I open the inbound parcels and reach the point of no return?


----------

